# Step Dad and father of a 9 year old



## dranft (May 7, 2021)

First time posting.... i’ve been married nine years I have one son and two older teenager stepdaughters… Don’t have the kind of relationship I envisioned with my stepdaughters, have a pretty good relationship with my wife, and Love being the dad to my son… But as he gets older I’m realising a very big part of my life has been being his dad. Looking to talk with people who are in similar situations


----------

